# Mississippi



## Chip & Seal (Sep 9, 2004)

It looks like I may be moving from So Cal to Missisippi in the near future. Anybody from that area that can tell me how the riding is. I suspect there ain't no hills... Any info is appreciated


----------



## WD11 (Apr 20, 2004)

Chip & Seal said:


> It looks like I may be moving from So Cal to Missisippi in the near future. Anybody from that area that can tell me how the riding is. I suspect there ain't no hills... Any info is appreciated


I am from Southwest Alabama. I have done some racing around Jackson and it is small rolling hills. I am unsure about Northern Mississippi riding. There is LAMBRA which is a race series between teams in Louisiana and Mississippi that is attended fairly well. You also have the Natchez Trace as well as the Longleaf Rails-to-Trails to ride on. I did a century on the Natchez Trace several years ago and it was nice.


----------



## Chip & Seal (Sep 9, 2004)

WD11 said:


> I am from Southwest Alabama. I have done some racing around Jackson and it is small rolling hills. I am unsure about Northern Mississippi riding. There is LAMBRA which is a race series between teams in Louisiana and Mississippi that is attended fairly well. You also have the Natchez Trace as well as the Longleaf Rails-to-Trails to ride on. I did a century on the Natchez Trace several years ago and it was nice.


Thanks for the info. Looks like it is not as bad as I had imagined. I will miss the hills however...


----------



## SpecialTater (Mar 17, 2003)

Chip & Seal said:


> Thanks for the info. Looks like it is not as bad as I had imagined. I will miss the hills however...


The Trace is some of the best riding in the South. Oxford also has quite a few hills, but nothing like the Appalachians or Rockies (or even the foothills).

Where might you be transferred? Delta and coast are flat as pancakes. As you head north and west (logically towards the Appalachians), the hills increase.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

SpecialTater said:


> The Trace is some of the best riding in the South. Oxford also has quite a few hills, but nothing like the Appalachians or Rockies (or even the foothills).
> 
> Where might you be transferred? Delta and coast are flat as pancakes. As you head north and west (logically towards the Appalachians), the hills increase.


Thanks for the tip. I think I'm going to ride the Trace next spring. I found a website that lists B&B's along the route... A nice 3 to 4 day tour sounds nice


----------



## bill105 (Mar 19, 2003)

Dave Hickey said:


> Thanks for the tip. I think I'm going to ride the Trace next spring. I found a website that lists B&B's along the route... A nice 3 to 4 day tour sounds nice


can you divulge the web site with the b&b's?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

bill105 said:


> can you divulge the web site with the b&b's?



Shame on me......

Here ya go...

http://www.bbonline.com/natcheztrace/


----------



## bill105 (Mar 19, 2003)

Dave Hickey said:


> Shame on me......
> 
> Here ya go...
> 
> http://www.bbonline.com/natcheztrace/


thank you sir.


----------



## Chip & Seal (Sep 9, 2004)

SpecialTater said:


> The Trace is some of the best riding in the South. Oxford also has quite a few hills, but nothing like the Appalachians or Rockies (or even the foothills).
> 
> Where might you be transferred? Delta and coast are flat as pancakes. As you head north and west (logically towards the Appalachians), the hills increase.


I'll be around the Jackson area. So, it sounds like the Trace is the hot tip and I think that it is easlily accessed from there... Kinda looking forward to it


----------



## haiku d'etat (Apr 28, 2001)

dave, PM MB1 about the trace. he and miss m rode it and i think their reviews were unfavorable--boring. also check with 12x23.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

J's Haiku Shop said:


> dave, PM MB1 about the trace. he and miss m rode it and i think their reviews were unfavorable--boring. also check with 12x23.



Thanks J... I'll PM them


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

*Get out some thick tires and ride this...*

The southern part of the trace has some hills with little traffic.....but if you think riding in Mississippi(or at least near Miss.) is for sissies then I suggest this ride. http://www.batonrougecycling.com/Rouge_Roubaix/Rouge_Roubaix.htm


also more evens can be found at jacksonmetrocyclists.com


----------



## SpecialTater (Mar 17, 2003)

*I agree with J*



Dave Hickey said:


> Thanks J... I'll PM them


and remember MB1's review. Daily rides on the Trace around Jackson are a dream with little traffic and no stoplights. Decent climbs for the South and relatively good views (again for a place with no mountains). Riding down there when visiting the inlaws was a nice break from Memphis (urbs and suburbs). Doing the whole thing sounds interesting to me (and I will do at least Tupelo to Jackson one day since I have friends/family in both locations and can do it in a day), but probably boring.


----------



## WD11 (Apr 20, 2004)

*Rouge Roubaix*

Do you know date for this? I did it last year and can't wait do to it again. First Sunday in March?





dagger said:


> The southern part of the trace has some hills with little traffic.....but if you think riding in Mississippi(or at least near Miss.) is for sissies then I suggest this ride. http://www.batonrougecycling.com/Rouge_Roubaix/Rouge_Roubaix.htm
> 
> 
> also more evens can be found at jacksonmetrocyclists.com


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

*Yup...Sunday March 7*

Sunday March 7.. 


WD11 said:


> Do you know date for this? I did it last year and can't wait do to it again. First Sunday in March?


----------



## wetdog (Apr 16, 2004)

*I actually live in MS!*

The riding here is fairly flat, but there is some awesome riding due to the unpopulated areas that are 5 minutes from everywhere. Send me a PM, I lived in Jackson for several years and can hook you up with the local groups. I am south of Jackson now, but can give you info on just about anywhere in the state. You will actually like Mississippi once you get used to the slower pace of life and the lower cost of living!


----------



## aggieman (Feb 25, 2002)

*Worth the trip for great hills!*

I live north of New Orleans and love to ride in Miss.

There is a place in SE Miss. we call "Red Bluff" which is worth the drive for the best hills in the south. With long steady climbs, and some steep 12% grades and little traffic this is an excellent place for training.

Here is a link for more info. http://www.gnofn.org/~nobc/rides.htm#Red

The side roads like Divide, Sands, and Givens-Mullins are a must.

Have fun!!


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

*OMG....I forgot bout that ride*

Definitely an up and down ride thru the hills along the Pearl River from Monticello to Columbia....I will put it on my list for this spring. Road is cuuurrrrvy. Auto traffic has to go slow also because of the twists and turns. Thanks for the reminder.


----------

